# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Joona Puhakka

## Оля

There is a finnish sportsman Joona Puhakka. How is his name pronounced? 
Thank you.

----------


## EmDii

I hate trying to write Finnish phonetically in English, so I hope cyrillics are ok: 
Ёна Пухакка (yes, it's that easy) 
Stress is on the first syllable.

----------


## Оля

Kiitos   ::  
(I like his dives   ::  )

----------


## Adept

But  *Йо*-она.

----------


## Оля

> But  *Йо*-она.

 йо=ё

----------


## Alware

> Ёна Пухакка (yes, it's that easy)

 But isn't "oo" long vowel in Joona, shouldn't it be Йоона then?

----------


## EmDii

Gah, yes, I suppose.  ::  
You see, we call ё "joo" in Finnish. 
I would say Ёна the same way as Joona, but I suppose that could be different for a native Russian speaker. 
I was, however, trying to make a transscription, not to transliterate.

----------


## Alware

> You see, we call ё "joo" in Finnish.

 Would there be a difference in pronunciation of, say, "Joona" and "Jona"?

----------


## EmDii

> Would there be a difference in pronunciation of, say, "Joona" and "Jona"?

 Yes. The "o" in Jona would be shorter than "oo" in Joona.

----------

